
Data Replication in NoSQL Databases - McKittrick
http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/7/9/data-replication-in-nosql-databases.html
======
ChuckMcM
FWIW, this is an ongoing discussion I have with Steve Kleiman at NetApp (R3 vs
RAID). There was also an interesting adventure at Google where I showed that
Google storage for Gmail cost more than NetApp storage (didn't go over well
:-). Basically you get 'free' storage as long as you need compute resources,
this was also the thesis of the original GFS paper. Its only when you have
dense storage needs (archival is an example) do you end up needing more
spindles and fewer CPUs.

